# Teas



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Anybody here have tried teas to help with your acid problems?. If so, what kind of tea?I have tried No caffeine chamomille tea but it made things worse for me...


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I can use decaffeinated chamomile tea, but only one tea bag a day . If I drink it too often I do have a little trouble with it. Same with fennel tea and decaffeinated green tea. I stick to one tea bag and just keep adding hot water to the cup so I have several cups from one bag. I do this especially when we go out to eat and I usually do fine.


firstone said:


> Anybody here have tried teas to help with your acid problems?. If so, what kind of tea?I have tried No caffeine chamomille tea but it made things worse for me...


----------

